# Added a UV sterilizer



## mrose222 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! For the past few weeks I have been doing a little shopping and researching a few things to upgrade my 56g tank.

I am a finatic when it comes to water clarity and water health, so much that my wife thinks I need professional help....  Well, over the weekend I added a current pump, a pre-filter and a UV sterilizer. Within 48 hours, the change in clarity of the water was like night and day in my opinion and I couldn't be more happy with the decision to intall the UV sterlizer.

The current pump is a SEIO 530 (530gph) and provides a very "soft" current vs. using a powehead. I have never used a powerhead.....yet....so, I was concerned the it would be too overpowering. The fish seem to love just staying static in the current and it's a new behavior I get to see from them. My substrate is black gravel and I am thinking about changing it to sand to help combat static waste and debris otherwise trapped in the gravel.

The pre-filter (ATI filtermax 3) was used with a Rio 1000 pump (271gph) and dedicated to the TMC Vecton 200w UV sterilizer unit. The install took about 3 hours and I blame that on my noobness (yeah, stainless steel hose clamps are a godsend). My cichlid tank setup is:

*TANK* : 56 gallon glass (30Lx18Wx24H) - odd size, revert back to noobness comment above
*FILTER*: Fluval 305 (tray 1: Fluval bio-max sponges, tray 2: Fluval biomax, tray 3: polishing pads)
*HEATER*: Aqueon Pro 200w
*LIGHT*: Marineland 24"-36" Doublebright LED (replaced an Aqualife dual T5 HO setup and still on the fence about using LED's)
*INTERNAL PUMP*: SEIO 530 (used soley to add "soft" current)
*PRE-FILTER*: Rio 1000 pump w/ ATI filtermax 3 (dedicated to UV sterilizer for water intake and return)
*UV STERLIZER*: TMC Vecton V2 200w (for algea control, water clarity and provide a more healthier environment overall)
*SUBSTRATE*: Black gravel

Will post some pictures soon. I appreciate all of you that take the time to contribute to this website, from the mods to all of the active members both new and old. Cichlid-Forum has been my go-to place for information and I hope to be able to contribute more as I gain more knowledge. Cheers!


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm curious about the UV since I just bought a pump with built in UV. Doesn't the UV kill good bacteria too?

MeCasa


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Your beneficial bacteria lives in the substrate and filter material. UV light sterilizes the water column. :fish:


----------



## mrose222 (Feb 2, 2011)

MeCasa said:


> I'm curious about the UV since I just bought a pump with built in UV. Doesn't the UV kill good bacteria too?
> 
> MeCasa


Hello MeCasa, the best way to answer your question is to provide the same information which influenced my decision to buy one. Below is the link that provided me the best understanding of the benefit of a UV sterilizer, hope it helps you:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/aquariumuvsterilization.html#overview


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you an interesting and informative link. I'm now a full believer in UV but I don't believe a UV in a filter is a good idea.



> Many articles I have read state that a UV is not that beneficial to an established aquarium as a healthy aquarium depends on beneficial bacteria typically growing on media in your filter which neutralize ammonia. Unfortunately the problem with this statement is beneficial bacteria belongs in the filter, not in the open water.


In my system the bacteria *are *living in the filter because that's where I added the media., using UV on the their home is nonsensical. I'll leave the good bacteria in peace and clean out the tank itself by utilizing an independent water only pump with a UV inside. Best of both worlds.

What do you think?


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Thought it over and I don't need an independent unit, there's too much **** now. I thought I couldn't utilize the outlet because I'm running inline heaters but I can change that to 'inline heater' singular and use the other filter outlet for the UV.

The UV in my filter is useless because the filter wasn't designed as a biological and never meant to hold media. The UV is currently residing right next to where I added the media, counterproductive at best. I can however move the sterilizing downstream and buy something like this

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=24815

Then the question is "do you want some good bacteria to flow into the tank? Because this would be like trying to make a baby while using spermicide.

I don't know the answer.


----------



## mrose222 (Feb 2, 2011)

MeCasa said:


> Thank you an interesting and informative link. I'm now a full believer in UV but I don't believe a UV in a filter is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I started researching the benefit of a UV sterilizer my first thought was water clarity. As I researched more articles and end-user reviews from other people who used them for ponds and aquariums, I soon learned the "health" benefit as well.

None of the intake water from my Fluval 305 filter passes through the UV light, only the dedicated pre-filter I set up with a Rio 1000 pump pushes water throught the UV. I set it up this way so as not to sacrifice any gph from my Fluval had I made a bypass. I do believe some beneficial bacteria is sacrificed when exposed to the UV light, but not at a level that I feel will have an overall negative effect. I am also the type of person that just has a "just do it" mentality so I can have first hand experience, whether it be good or bad.

As long as you have an established filter, I do not think there will be any ill effect if you choose to use the UV sterilizer. After a few days running my Vecton V2, I do not know why I did not install one a long time ago, the water clarity is absolutely amazing and my water chemistry is perfect. Colors of my fish are the most vibrant I have ever seen and yes, I attribute this to using the UV sterilizer.

Keep in mind, the amount of time the water is exposed to the UV light is most critical if your looking for the "Level 1 sterilization" benefit, otherwise you should be ok if you just want algae control. Encourage you to research the science behind using a UV sterilizer, look at the data from both a health and clarity perspective, then decide which UV will work best for you.

The 2-1 filter you have, review the UV specifics of that paticular model and bounce it against the data you researched about UV sterilizers. During my research, I did find various models advertising "xyz" but would not do anything more than provide a pretty light to look at.

Personally, I decided against the UV/filter combo simply because the science did not add up, at least in my own opinion. I will make a short video of my tank and plumbing if you like and show you what my own results have been. Results, meaning water clarity, fish color and health as well as increased fish activity since installing the UV sterilizer.

Looked at the Emperor SMART UV from the link you posted. At first look, the Emperor appears well made and has decent documentation but the price I think is hovering around the Hubble. I would not recommend one to you given my ignorance of the subject and only having been actually using one for less than 5 days. Products with decent reviews within the aquarium community (not necessarily Amazon, although not to be heavily discounted as good info. either) and watching YouTube video reviews as well will help you decide. That is exactly the path I took before buying one.

Apologies for long winded response, just a highly opinionated subject. Cheers!


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Good conversation. I've revised my plans to add a decent UV on the intake side of my 500gph. This intake will consist of 1" Lexan with holes and it will hand down only 12" into a 28" deep tank. That will leave the 700gph drawing from a designated cleaning area almost on the bottom with a Lexan intake without holes and a 3" pre-filter sponge on the bottom. (with built-n UV off)

Your post was timed well, I just ordered the Lexan and pipe fittings for the filter intakes Friday, so the timing was perfect to finish designs. Except now I need to buy a freestanding UV unit. I'll get a big unit and a timer so I have manageable excess capability, I hate spending more money but I'd rather spend the money once instead of constant upgrading.

Take care
MeCasa


----------

